# 2005 Roper Fridge ice maker not working



## wolfen1086

I've had this Fridge since it was new, I clean the coils out once a month and there is no dust or debris under it. 
However last night it stopped making ice, the icemaker is built in and came with the unit, also there is no water in the icemaker trey at all, but I still get water out of the water tap in the freezer door
Type is ....2255A
Model #... RS22A0XM000
ser# ........SS4446582

I took the card board panel off the back and looked. there are no loose broken or burnt out wires or other components that are visible.

I know I need to contact Whirlpool for parts, but for some reason I tend to come here and ask whats wrong first, since this place is more knowledgeable than any place I have ever tired before.

So....does anybody know what part died?


----------



## SABL

Gonna guess at the solenoid that controls the water flow or the water level sensor (if it has one). Got the wiring schematic?? It may be behind the grill cover at the bottom of the unit.


----------



## Basementgeek

My Ice maker has quit on me a few times over the years, it ended up being the supply line, in freezer that froze up. Hair dryer fixed it.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

Tried the water line its clear, 

Yea SABL theres two solenoid under there, ones Red ones Blue, but the wiring dia was on the back of the cardboard panel and its ate up but the critters the cats we used to have left alone


----------



## octaneman

Wolf, 


Is the fridge cold enough for the ice to build ? Any chance the temperature settings are off or its sensor been tampered with accidentally?


----------



## wolfen1086

Yea its cold enough, I have a thermometer in there that says its 28Deg, checked the line no blocks anywhere. I think I might have narrowed it down to one of the solenoids cause I jumped the water line from the fitting and plugged it straight into the line that goes to the ice makes and sprayed water everywhere 
Now to figure which one it is.


----------



## Basementgeek

I would think it should be colder than 28F, it should be closer to zero. Mine is -1F.

Maybe just not cold enough.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

I'll try that thanks.


----------



## Wrench97

How about a RS22AQXMQ00 for a Model number?
Whirlpool Product Literature Search Results

Roper of course is owned by Whirlpool now.


----------



## wolfen1086

Darn sure is Wrench...thanks I totally got the q" mixed up with 0's. That happens to me a lot in bright light.

I bookmarked the site tomorrow after I get a new black cartridge I'll print that out


thanks again


----------



## SABL

I checked out the Whirlpool site earlier and didn't see the exact model listed (I see we have the correct model # now).....went ahead and checked troubleshooting. No ice = need new ice maker control = $$$$$. 

Could be the temp settings......28F way too warm for the freezer. 28F way too cold for the fridge section. Kids been playing with the settings?? I like my freezer @ 0F......fridge about 35F.


----------



## Wrench97

That's from too many years looking at Ford parts tags and trying to figure out if that is a Q an O or a 0, B's and D's can be a problem too


----------



## wolfen1086

SABL said:


> I checked out the Whirlpool site earlier and didn't see the exact model listed (I see we have the correct model # now).....went ahead and checked troubleshooting. No ice = need new ice maker control = $$$$$.
> 
> Could be the temp settings......28F way too warm for the freezer. 28F way too cold for the fridge section. Kids been playing with the settings?? I like my freezer @ 0F......fridge about 35F.



Nobody has touched the controls , we have them set to keep the fridge cold and freezer frozen.


----------

